# Congratulations MrsE (Charm)



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gifhttps://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

Bubba was born at 6.15PM this evening - 2 weeks over :shock:

Weighing 8 pound 6

Both doing well & they can't stop looking at him hehe

I know the name but I'm going to let MrsE tell you that.

Congratulation hun :happydance:


----------



## ablaze

fantastic!!!! yay im so happy 4 u hun :D :hugs: congratulations!!!


----------



## Suz

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: 

YEAH...Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Cant wait to find out his name and see pictures!:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Charm :D


----------



## bexxie

ooh think I was wrong on sex (thats a first!) and got size wrong lol BUT>>>>>>>>>>


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A huge well done Charm I hope it went okay in the end bless you it has seemed a long time!

Bet he is adorable.

Bex.x


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations hun.


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
xx


----------



## Imi

Ohhh hun what an exausting time for you!!

Congratulations sweetie!!!

xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Congratulations :blue: :happydance: Can't wait to see him and hear more :headspin: 

Stacey xxx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congratulations Mrs E on the birth of your son chat soon 

spunky xxx


----------



## *saulino*

congrats hun glad your all doing well


----------



## Layla

fantasic news! Congrats hun!!

x


----------



## Tezzy

congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## loop

contras hun well done i bet hes so cute

cant wait to see pics and find out the name and ur birth story

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, cant wait to see pics and find out name, well done xx


----------



## weestar21

many congratulations hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cat

About time too lol!

Congratulations, looks like we both had big late stuborn boys!

Look forward to hearing the details


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS !!! hope you are both doing well xx


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Well Done!!!! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## muffin

yeahhhhh!!thats wonderful news, well done charm, look forward to hearing the details!!xxxxx


----------



## sophie

Congrats and well done hun!
xx


----------



## Trinity

Congratulations MrsE ... cant wait to see pics and find out the name. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Yvonne

Massive congrats on the birth of your little prince

Can't wait to hear the story :happydance::happydance:


----------

